# Uber Taking 5 Minutes To Give Ride Details



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

So today Uber has been delaying their earnings update again but now the weirdest thing just happened. I got a ride request and accepted it and... nothing. It went back to “finding trips” and didn’t prompt me with any instructions. I waited a bit and then said forget it and, assuming the passenger must’ve cancelled just as I was accepting I the ride I went back to browsing the web. Around 5 minutes later I went back to the app to check my earnings details and discovered that Uber had finally prompted me with the ride details at some point during that time.

Knowing that the rider would likely be pissed that I took so long to get started I went ahead and cancelled the ride, but it’s ridiculous that Uber can’t even deliver the most important information to us in a timely manner when it’s a... wait for it...

Technology company.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> So today Uber has been delaying their earnings update again but now the weirdest thing just happened. I got a ride request and accepted it and... nothing. It went back to "finding trips" and didn't prompt me with any instructions. I waited a bit and then said forget it and, assuming the passenger must've cancelled just as I was accepting I the ride I went back to browsing the web. Around 5 minutes later I went back to the app to check my earnings details and discovered that Uber had finally prompted me with the ride details at some point during that time.
> 
> Knowing that the rider would likely be pissed that I took so long to get started I went ahead and cancelled the ride, but it's ridiculous that Uber can't even deliver the most important information to us in a timely manner when it's a... wait for it...
> 
> Technology company.


over 6 million rides per day world wide. there is bound to be a snafu every now and again.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> over 6 million rides per day world wide. there is bound to be a snafu every now and again.


Every now and again, sure. But every week more than once is ridiculous! When's the last time you've had an earnings update error? Probably _very _recently...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

"We're building a new app", they said.

"It'll be better and improved", they said.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV, the app keeps getting worse, not better. I have to reboot frequently to receive pings again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Honestly I have not seen delayed earnings in a while. Used to see them a couple times a week. I think the last time I saw delayed earnings was New Years Eve.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> So today Uber has been delaying their earnings update again but now the weirdest thing just happened. I got a ride request and accepted it and... nothing. It went back to "finding trips" and didn't prompt me with any instructions. I waited a bit and then said forget it and, assuming the passenger must've cancelled just as I was accepting I the ride I went back to browsing the web. Around 5 minutes later I went back to the app to check my earnings details and discovered that Uber had finally prompted me with the ride details at some point during that time.
> 
> Knowing that the rider would likely be pissed that I took so long to get started I went ahead and cancelled the ride, but it's ridiculous that Uber can't even deliver the most important information to us in a timely manner when it's a... wait for it...
> 
> Technology company.


Same thing has been happening to me for the past couple weeks. Its exactly like you explained except this last time where I had a flat surge of 7 dollars attached. I accepted the request then back to the finding trips screen. I waited for it to pop up and then 30 seconds later a new request came I accepted but no surge was attached. Finished the ride and called support, they couldn't even comprehend what I was talking about. Needless to say I did not get my surge amount.


----------



## whyamikeenan (Dec 15, 2016)

I have this issue periodically, too. Pretty frustrating.

Another problem that happens occasionally: I'll accept a trip and the bottom message area will say, "Picking up Jim" or whatever, but there's no pin or route on the map and no pickup destination info at the top. In cases like that, I can at least _get to_ the pickup info by tapping the 3-horizontal-line button (NOT the 3-_dot_ button) and then typing that into Waze.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Would some of you mind listing your phone type and version of Android or IOS.
I am in the process of replacing a phone with android 7.0 because it has been messing up with not showing the details of a ride, or I end a trip and later find out that I am still in it... or I have to force stop the uber app and restart it so it finds my location again so I can navigate. It would be redicuous that they think we earn enough to buy a 1K phone every year at what we make.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The funniest part of the new app is that it was sold as a new app to help drivers understand earnings in real time, a problem that wasn't a issue in the previous years with exceptions or a few episodes which I think is ok as mistakes happen.

But the new app for me personally the ride details are delayed and processing after each ride almost half the time now lol


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Are you able to use the previous app?
What version of Android are you using? (or is it IOS?)


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> Are you able to use the previous app?
> What version of Android are you using? (or is it IOS?)


I have an iPhone 8+ running cyrrent IOS version and current Uber & Lyft Apps. I have always had minimal issues with the apps.

Biggest issue is if I am talking on the phone (both on phone and on speaker/hands free) the Uber and Lyft notifications will not come through and I can miss a ping. To avoid missing a ping I use speaker phone and toggle back and forth between Uber and Lyft screens every few seconds. I'm not on the phone much but it seems when I am I'll get a ping.

Next issue is using wifi hot spots. If I am sitting in one place fine no issues. As I am driving up and down the road wifi hotspots become an issue, by time the phone logs into it i'm passing out of the reach of it. This causes dead times with communication between phone and network and can cause you to miss a ping. I pretty have to turn off auto connect on wifi hot spots to solve this issue.

No experince with Android systems.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Biggest issue is if I am talking on the phone (both on phone and on speaker/hands free) the Uber and Lyft notifications will not come through and I can miss a ping. To avoid missing a ping I use speaker phone and toggle back and forth between Uber and Lyft screens every few seconds. I'm not on the phone much but it seems when I am I'll get a ping.
> 
> Next issue is using wifi hot spots. If I am sitting in one place fine no issues. As I am driving up and down the road wifi hotspots become an issue, by time the phone logs into it i'm passing out of the reach of it. This causes dead times with communication between phone and network and can cause you to miss a ping. I pretty have to turn off auto connect on wifi hot spots to solve this issue.
> 
> No experince with Android systems.


You should be able to disable wifi hotspots. Besides it is a HUGE security risk. HUGE.

The nice thing about android. While it will not give you verbal warnings of a ride available... the screen will flash. For Uber anyway.
I will not run both on a single phone.. they play funny sometimes with eachother.'

The other nice thing about android: You can use two apps at the same time if the apps allow it. Two windows side by side and visible.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> You should be able to disable wifi hotspots. Besides it is a HUGE security risk. HUGE.
> 
> The nice thing about android. While it will not give you verbal warnings of a ride available... the screen will flash. For Uber anyway.
> I will not run both on a single phone.. they play funny sometimes with eachother.'
> ...


That's just an accessibility option for the deaf. Instead of making a chiming sound it flashes. It's buried in the menus. You probably turned it on by accident and just kept running with it. The default is sound with no flash.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

When I began driving for Uber almost 4 years ago the app was more stable, as time went on the geeks IT have been degrading the app to the point that it now does not register mileage correctly, Uber navigation has become unreliable, and payout information is usually suspect.
Uber needs to hire more competent IT employees before passenger’s are affected.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

[


RDWRER said:


> That's just an accessibility option for the deaf. Instead of making a chiming sound it flashes. It's buried in the menus. You probably turned it on by accident and just kept running with it. The default is sound with no flash.


NO, the screen only flashes when I am in a call. Otherwise it chimes when I get a ride request. It is not very noticeable unless you have the phone in your line of site. remember it is an android, not an iPhone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> So today Uber has been delaying their earnings update again but now the weirdest thing just happened. I got a ride request and accepted it and... nothing. It went back to "finding trips" and didn't prompt me with any instructions. I waited a bit and then said forget it and, assuming the passenger must've cancelled just as I was accepting I the ride I went back to browsing the web. Around 5 minutes later I went back to the app to check my earnings details and discovered that Uber had finally prompted me with the ride details at some point during that time.
> 
> Knowing that the rider would likely be pissed that I took so long to get started I went ahead and cancelled the ride, but it's ridiculous that Uber can't even deliver the most important information to us in a timely manner when it's a... wait for it...
> 
> Technology company.


Uber is a transportation company, not a technology company.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

This is happening to me 4-5 +++ times a day. Android 7 on Note 5 att


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber is a transportation company, not a technology company.


Tell that to Uber...


----------

